# error en nfsmount al cargar minimal 2008

## johpunk

bueno pues hace dias intente instalar gentoo ya que solo quieto tener gentoo en mi pc pero e notado que al cargar completamente el minimal casi al final me sale el siguiente error

 *Quote:*   

> cannot start nfsmount as prc.statd could not start

 

a dicho error no se preste mucha atencion, realize la instalacion de forma normal sin ningun problema pero me lleve la sorpresa que de al cargar mi s.o me salia un error que la verdad casi no recuerdo, por lo que entendi y que la particion estaba corrupta   :Shocked:  y que al parecer no la tomaba como ext2 algo asi tambien me salia esa opcion de reiniciar con crtl-d cuando uno entra en modo failsafe en cualquier distro, entonces mi pregunta es tiene algo que ver el error que arroja el minimal al terminar de cargar o no? pq la verdad no se me ocurre que otra cosa pudo haber sido, alguna idea   :Idea: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

nfsmount solo se encarga de montar el contenido de un share NFS de otra pc en la red.

No se me ocurre como podría eso estar relacionado con el hecho de que no pueda montar la partición raíz.

Pudo haber sido? Entonces ya lo solucionaste?

¿Ideas?, Bueno, por lo de ctrl + alt +del (insisto) suena a que no pudiste montar la partición raíz, que puede ser por varias causas distintas, si pegás el mensaje de error exacto podemos darnos cuenta que es lo que ocurre exactamente.

Salud!

----------

## johpunk

no fue crtl alt + supr fue ctrl-d y pues la verdad lo que queria decir el error fue eso de que no reconocia la particion y que al parecer estaba corrupta, la verdad no recuerdo muy bien pq eso fue hace dias por los momentos ando en debian   :Confused:   este fin de semana intentare nuevamente a ver que tal me va, e visto que el handbook en la parte de instalacion rapida minimal le han añadido nuevas cosas lo cual no creo que eso halla afectado mi instalacion ya que tengo impreso esa misma parte pero antes de que la actualizaran   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## i92guboj

El 99% de los errores del tipo "no se puede montar blah blah blah porque no se encontró el sistema de archivos xxxxx" es porque tu fstab no está correcto. Revisa los nombres de las particiones, los tipos de las mismas, y comprueba que se puedan montar de forma manual. Recuerda que dependiendo de la config de tu kernel y un par de cosillas más, los nodos de dispositivo en tu livecd y en tu instalación pueden no ser los mismos.

NFS no tiene nada que ver con el tema, como bien señala Inodoro_Pereyra más arriba.

----------

## gringo

yo me he perdido la verdad ... esto te pasa con el livecd ?

saluetes

----------

## johpunk

 *gringo wrote:*   

> yo me he perdido la verdad ... esto te pasa con el livecd ?
> 
> saluetes

 

instalandolo con el minimal   :Smile: 

----------

## johpunk

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> El 99% de los errores del tipo "no se puede montar blah blah blah porque no se encontró el sistema de archivos xxxxx" es porque tu fstab no está correcto. Revisa los nombres de las particiones, los tipos de las mismas, y comprueba que se puedan montar de forma manual. Recuerda que dependiendo de la config de tu kernel y un par de cosillas más, los nodos de dispositivo en tu livecd y en tu instalación pueden no ser los mismos.
> 
> NFS no tiene nada que ver con el tema, como bien señala Inodoro_Pereyra más arriba.

 

ok lo tendre en cuenta  :Very Happy:  recuerdo antiormente cuando instale gentoo no toque para nada el fstab pero esta vez lo revisare   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gringo

 *johpunk wrote:*   

>  *gringo wrote:*   yo me he perdido la verdad ... esto te pasa con el livecd ?
> 
> saluetes 
> 
> instalandolo con el minimal  

 

entonces no entiendo que tiene que ver el fstab con todo esto ...

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

Creo que lo que johpunk quiere dar a entender es que el problema ocurre con su SO, una vez instalado, habiéndolo instalado usando el minimal livecd. Al menos eso entiendo yo leyendo el primer post.

----------

## johpunk

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Creo que lo que johpunk quiere dar a entender es que el problema ocurre con su SO, una vez instalado, habiéndolo instalado usando el minimal livecd. Al menos eso entiendo yo leyendo el primer post.

 

exactamente y tambien queria saber si el error en la particion era debido a lo del nfsmount porque al cargar el minimal daba error

----------

## johpunk

por cierto nada de esto tendra que ver como puse la entrada de gentoo en el grub?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> por cierto nada de esto tendra que ver como puse la entrada de gentoo en el grub?

 

Lo que diga Grub se obedece al pié de la letra. Si la línea que indica root está mal apuntada, puede generar un error como el que decís que tuviste. 

También puede ser lo que Sugiere i92 mas arriba, o directamente un kernel que no tiene compilado soporte para tu controladora IDE o SATA, o para el sistema de archivos en que se formateó la partición raíz.

Por último y altamente improbable, si, que tengas corrupto el sistema de archivos de la partición...

Respecto a NFS, si estamos hablando de el esquema típico en donde la pc almacena información vital para el arranque (partición raíz, por ejemplo) en un dispositivo físico local y no sobre la red, entonces no tiene nada que ver una cosa con otra.

Salud!

----------

## johpunk

ok, me e fijado en el grub de debian y pues me doy cuenta de que tiene root (hd1,0) como es la unica distro que tengo en este disco pues esa misma puse y pondre mañana cuando vaya a instalar gentoo   :Smile: 

----------

